# عاجل : ارغب في عمل مجال العمل تحميص وتمليح كافة انواع المكسرات والبن



## الروند (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,
السلام علييكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
اسمي محمد 
اعمل في مجال تحميص وتملميح المكسرات والبن..
فلسطين .. العمر 29 سنه
لدي خبرة عاليه 6 اعوام في مجال تحميص وتمليح جميع انواع المكسرات 
والبن 


ارغب بالعمل في احدا دول الخليج ...
للتواصل ....
يرجى الاتصال 
00972599866938
او 
00970599866938
للمعنين والجادين ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
كل يوم يمر من العمر هو كفـــاح بحد ذاته


----------

